
Ask HN: Who Is Seeking a Cofounder? - bruceb
For everyone looking for a cofounder. Pro tip: Leave your contact info in your profile, not everyone sees the thread when first posted
======
remyp
Looking for a collaborator for my side project
[https://findkismet.com](https://findkismet.com)

Coincidentally, the app itself could be used to find a cofounder. It's how I
met mine.

~~~
drankula3
Neat idea. What's the revenue model for this?

~~~
remyp
Non-obnoxious text ads in the emails people receive. Mostly it's just a
passion project, though.

------
chataway
Building Instant group chat for nearby loosely affiliated people. (does the
world need yet another chat app?!, surprisingly it does!)

Unlocks value and solves problems of current options. Maintains some privacy,
keeps out randos (no, isn’t one of those been done million times, who is
around you app just based on GPS).

The magic happens in the backend, looking for someone who will focus on
development of all server-side logic, You can make mobile apps that can handle
lots of concurrent chats/chatrooms, thousands of users. It starts out simple
but gets complex, lots of interesting problems to solve. More concerned about
it works than how it looks, so basic frontend skills would be nice, but again
back matters more Basic MVP already built with React Native. So you are not
building from scratch, but adding features (some very basic like social login
and images) then more complex. Later can go native app for iOS/Android if
needed.

Based in the Bay Area would be nice but not a requirement. Built other chat
apps before or something like that? Say hi. email in profile.

------
kasbah
We are always looking for technical and marketing/sales people to help with
[https://kitspace.org](https://kitspace.org). We are making open source
hardware electronics projects easier to order and build and starting to offer
the same as a paid services for companies working on proprietary products.

Our killer feature is 1-click orders for electronic parts. We have a strong
open source ethos and are building our company to help support open source
hardware and software developers.

The best way to get involved remotely right now is through GitHub and our
public chat.

[https://github.com/kitspace/kitspace](https://github.com/kitspace/kitspace)

[https://riot.im/app/#/room/#kitspace:matrix.org](https://riot.im/app/#/room/#kitspace:matrix.org)

------
bryceneal
Not a co-founder per-say, but I'm open to connecting or collaborating with
other makers in San Francisco. I'm a software engineer with experience
building web applications and services. Most recently working on Dapps/Defi,
but interested in other spaces as well. Let's grab coffee!

[https://bryce.is/writing/code](https://bryce.is/writing/code)

------
syllable_studio
Terrament is seeking a Civil Engineer co-founder!

Did you know that we can't solve climate change until we solve a _trillion-
dollar_ energy storage crisis?

Help Terrament solve this crisis. We are building a large-scale, cheaper-than-
lithium-ion energy storage solution with underground pumped hydro.

[https://www.terramenthq.com](https://www.terramenthq.com).

------
eveFromKarmaFm
I'm looking for _collaborators_ who like the idea of gamifying self-education;
this project is being built as a collectively owned digital asset with no
"founders" in the traditional sense, and where any surplus income is
distributed back to members every month: www.karma.fm ; eve@karma.fm

------
udayrddy
[https://ExtractTable.com](https://ExtractTable.com) \- Looking for a
marketing/business co-founder to tie up with companies that offer data
services

------
joshmn
Am: Serial entrepreneur of small-ish SaaS and a single big thing. Strong full-
stack and business-y stuff.

Want: Business execution/sales. I like SaaS and selling to businesses.

Email: hn@josh.mn

------
justforfunhere
India ( NCR, Remote )

I am currently working on a product in the News field and looking for someone
who is excited about disrupting how people consume news online.

Email in my profile.

------
byandyphillips
Me - looking for a new project to dig into.
[http://andyphil.com/](http://andyphil.com/)

------
marcell
Like escape rooms? Want to work on a site for escape rooms? Contact me:
marcell@escapespy.com

